# NWSL in Los Angeles



## notintheface (Jul 21, 2020)

Well it's about time. 









						ACFC
					

ACFC Homepage




					weareangelcity.com
				




So are they going to play at the Banc or in Carson?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 21, 2020)

This is amazing.  @Luis Andres.  I think you should stay bro.  Soccer will bring healing to socal


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Well it's about time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Banc


----------



## notintheface (Jul 21, 2020)

Easier for all of those Manhattan Beach owners to drive to Carson, no?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Easier for all of those Manhattan Beach owners to drive to Carson, no?


Yah, but Mia Hamm is also a part of the LAFC investment group......


----------



## Dargle (Jul 21, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I think Banc


Baxter in the LA Times said the new NWSL team is in negotiations with the Galaxy

https://www.latimes.com/sports/soccer/story/2020-07-21/natalie-portman-part-of-l-a-ownership-group-for-nwsl-expansion-team-in-2022



> The franchise, which is using Angel City as its tentative nickname, is in discussions with several potential venue partners and hopes to announce both a venue partner and a permanent name by the end of the year. The Galaxy confirmed they are in conversations with Uhrman. The MLS team shared an owner and a stadium with the Sol, the last first-division women’s team to play in Southern California, before that team disbanded after one season in 2010. Women’s Professional Soccer, the league the Sol played in, folded two years later


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 21, 2020)

One of the first signings should be Christen Press! Great ambassador for the game, and great creator to build around!


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Jul 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Well it's about time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The optics will be bad with all those empty seats. Maybe start off at a JC or nice high school field.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 21, 2020)

One of the people listed as an “owner” is the head coach at UCLA.  
Is that allowed?   Could Coach K have an ownership stake in the Charlotte Hornets?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 21, 2020)

Dargle said:


> Baxter in the LA Times said the new NWSL team is in negotiations with the Galaxy
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/sports/soccer/story/2020-07-21/natalie-portman-part-of-l-a-ownership-group-for-nwsl-expansion-team-in-2022


Never saw the supporters section. At LA Galaxy with “Bring NWSL to LA” signs.   Nevertheless, I’ll be a ticket holder either way.


----------



## GT45 (Jul 22, 2020)

timbuck said:


> One of the people listed as an “owner” is the head coach at UCLA.
> Is that allowed?   Could Coach K have an ownership stake in the Charlotte Hornets?


I don't see why there would be an issue. The pros draft. So I do not see this as a recruiting advantage. Plus I am sure she ran this by her compliance office.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 22, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I don't see why there would be an issue. The pros draft. So I do not see this as a recruiting advantage. Plus I am sure she ran this by her compliance office.


Probably true.  I was thinking along the lines of a recruit or player that has the chance to go pro prior to graduation.
2 recent UCLA players come to mind -  Mallory Pugh and Ashley Sanchez.
Would she steer them to play for the LA NWSL team or stay in school?


----------



## GT45 (Jul 22, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Probably true.  I was thinking along the lines of a recruit or player that has the chance to go pro prior to graduation.
> 2 recent UCLA players come to mind -  Mallory Pugh and Ashley Sanchez.
> Would she steer them to play for the LA NWSL team or stay in school?


Good point. But, those two were drafted so she could not have steered them to LA NWSL (had it existed at the time).


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 22, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Good point. But, those two were drafted so she could not have steered them to LA NWSL (had it existed at the time).


Maybe she will be the head coach?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Aug 3, 2020)

bring in Amy Rodriguez.

and I hope they play somewhere other than diggs or banc.  dumbass MLS fans are already saying "I won't go to X".  I hope they play somewhere temporary while they look for an appropriately sized permanent venue.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2020)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> bring in Amy Rodriguez.
> 
> and I hope they play somewhere other than diggs or banc.  dumbass MLS fans are already saying "I won't go to X".  I hope they play somewhere temporary while they look for an appropriately sized permanent venue.


The National Women's Soccer League (NWSL) is the top-tier professional women's soccer league in the United States and Canada. Founded in 2013, the 2019 season saw an average 7,337 spectators among the 9 teams, the highest average attendance in league history. Its overall attendance in 2019 was also its highest ever, with 792,409 total. The NWSL has the highest average attendance per game among all women's professional sports leagues in the United States.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 3, 2020)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> bring in Amy Rodriguez.
> 
> and I hope they play somewhere other than diggs or banc.  dumbass MLS fans are already saying "I won't go to X".  I hope they play somewhere temporary while they look for an appropriately sized permanent venue.


That’s ironic since the entire LAFC supporters group waived “Bring NWSL to LA” flags and banners at every game I attended.  

Banc is a great venue and would benefit from them being there.  Crowds would need time to build.

You hit the nail on the head with “dumbass”.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 3, 2020)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> bring in Amy Rodriguez.
> 
> and I hope they play somewhere other than diggs or banc.  dumbass MLS fans are already saying "I won't go to X".  I hope they play somewhere temporary while they look for an appropriately sized permanent venue.


They'll draw higher than Portland Thorns, who pull about 20k per game, so that really narrows down the options. SoFi is turf and is also owned by Kroenke so I would consider that out. Where else would you put them? Double-headers at Chavez?


----------



## Dargle (Aug 3, 2020)

My guess is that the attraction of working with AEG is they could get practice space, back office staff sharing with the Galaxy and Kings, dedicated locker rooms (I think the Chargers build-out provided more locker room space), and the availability of both the Track stadium (now 5,000 capacity) and the main stadium, for games, all in one location.  Banc of California doesn't really offer any of those things.  

It's also possible LAFC's owners haven't shown interest in cutting the NWSL group much of a deal because they're still trying to pay off some of their stadium debt while AEG might be willing to be a partner.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 3, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The National Women's Soccer League (NWSL) is the top-tier professional women's soccer league in the United States and Canada. Founded in 2013, the 2019 season saw an average 7,337 spectators among the 9 teams, the highest average attendance in league history. Its overall attendance in 2019 was also its highest ever, with 792,409 total. *The NWSL has the highest average attendance per game among all women's professional sports leagues in the United States.*


Great stat - did not know..


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 3, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Great stat - did not know..


hmmm.  Honestly that is not saying much...

Portland averaging 20k really brings the stats up.  Without them Average would be about 5.5k.

Skyblue only averaged 3400 per game last year and Houston just over 4k and those two are located in top 5 metro areas.  How do these teams make money?


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 3, 2020)

Big fan.   Watched every game on CBS all access last month.  Only sport my wife will watch so makes a nice date day.  I'll be going to as many games as possible.   When you have a daughter that plays and prefer watching women's soccer to men's, nice to finally have a chance to watch locally.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 3, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> hmmm.  Honestly that is not saying much...
> 
> Portland averaging 20k really brings the stats up.  Without them Average would be about 5.5k.
> 
> Skyblue only averaged 3400 per game last year and Houston just over 4k and those two are located in top 5 metro areas.  How do these teams make money?


There ya go, thanks for the context.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 3, 2020)

The USWNT have played a friendly in a huge stadium in the past where the organizer only sold tickets for half of the stadium.  It created a better atmosphere for those that attended the game, and it looked much better on TV


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

notintheface said:


> They'll draw higher than Portland Thorns, who pull about 20k per game, so that really narrows down the options. SoFi is turf and is also owned by Kroenke so I would consider that out. Where else would you put them? Double-headers at Chavez?


You don’t really think the LA women’s pro soccer team will average more than  20,000 per game, do you?
I would thing about half that amount.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> The USWNT have played a friendly in a huge stadium in the past where the organizer only sold tickets for half of the stadium.  It created a better atmosphere for those that attended the game, and it looked much better on TV


I call "looked much better on TV" for my imaginary rock group band name.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t really think the LA women’s pro soccer team will average more than  20,000 per game, do you?
> I would thing about half that amount.


The former San Diego women's pro team Spirit drew such big crowds that USD enlarged their stadium.  I remember writing an email to Kevin Crow when he was the team GM complaining about how poorly they were handling the big crowds in some parts of the stadium at halftime.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

espola said:


> The former San Diego women's pro team Spirit drew such big crowds that USD enlarged their stadium.  I remember writing an email to Kevin Crow when he was the team GM complaining about how poorly they were handling the big crowds in some parts of the stadium at halftime.


They expanded it to 6,000 seats.


----------



## Hugh Jasol (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> They expanded it to 6,000 seats.


Most of the tickets are given away.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hugh Jasol said:


> Most of the tickets are given away.


I had a couple free tickets to a uswnt game at dignity, I couldn't even give them away. It was far from a packed stadium. The only people that went in our group were fellow club soccer parents and their kids.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 4, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> hmmm.  Honestly that is not saying much...
> 
> Portland averaging 20k really brings the stats up.  Without them Average would be about 5.5k.
> 
> Skyblue only averaged 3400 per game last year and Houston just over 4k and those two are located in top 5 metro areas.  How do these teams make money?


Because the players don't get paid much at all.









						USWNT stars Morgan Brian and Meghan Klingenberg are living with Jeff Van Gundy
					

OTTAWA — Sunday mornings mean pancakes at Jeff Van Gundy’s house. Jeff cuts fresh fruit, his wife Kim flips the pancakes, and Meghan Klingenberg fixes bacon. Yes, the same Meghan Klingenberg who ha…




					ftw.usatoday.com
				




That's two USWNT stars-- now imagine your average holding mid for Sky Blue. (Why everyone goes so f'n insane wanting their kids to be DA, ECNL, etc, so they can be on a pro team, is just beyond me-- teach your kids how to program a computer and they'll make more money in 1 year than these soccer players will make their entire career)


----------



## notintheface (Aug 4, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t really think the LA women’s pro soccer team will average more than  20,000 per game, do you?
> I would thing about half that amount.


Every time I've seen the USWNT play at Stubhub/Dignity Health/whatever it's called this week, they sell out the place. An LA team may not pull 20k on a Tuesday night, but I'd put even money on Angel City out-drawing Galaxy.


----------



## Emma (Aug 4, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I had a couple free tickets to a uswnt game at dignity, I couldn't even give them away. It was far from a packed stadium. The only people that went in our group were fellow club soccer parents and their kids.


You should post the free tickets on here ... or sell them.  I'll take them any day.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 4, 2020)

Emma said:


> You should post the free tickets on here ... or sell them.  I'll take them any day.


Good idea, next time I will. I was just surprised not more people were interested.  But then again I didn't watch it until my kids started playing.


----------



## messy (Aug 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Every time I've seen the USWNT play at Stubhub/Dignity Health/whatever it's called this week, they sell out the place. An LA team may not pull 20k on a Tuesday night, but I'd put even money on Angel City out-drawing Galaxy.


Home Depot Center! 

Well I hope you’re right. 
The USWNT is its own multi-generational legacy thing...not seeing a local pro team doing more than 10,000 a game or so, but we’ll see.


----------

